# anyone want to try this crate



## Erich (Jan 20, 2009)

for the building comp ?

F. Krause is in the glasses standing in front of his White 3 ? G-6/AS while in 1./NJGr 10 in September 1944. note what is on the engine cowling. I have had this pic for some 20 years and had a German friend/contact just blow this up some 15 minutes ago. this crate was used out of Werneuchen north of Berlin to track the Mossies from the LSNF and pounce on them if at all possible.

questions ....... ?


----------



## Amsel (Jan 20, 2009)

I love that photo. I would build it but I cannot find a G6/AS model near me. Very cool pic!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2009)

OK, what's on the cowling ? Is it A&M or A5M or what ??

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like A5M to me Mr C....


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2009)

well they indeed make a G-6/AS kit or do they ? thre was an article on Hyperscale a couple eyars ago about this.

Charles:

it reads ASM ......... for the ground crew. you guys know what this means right ?

the ASM was also fitted to the G-14/AS as well as the G-10 variant

also Fritz's machine is highly polished to give it more speed, the colour should be a real pale blue-grey.

note a couple more things, engine exhaust shroud covers and unarmored canopy-seat arrangement


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sure I've seen that bird on another forum Erich...


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2009)

yes you have, I also had the pic but not blown up that forum member and I have had some very interesting conversations the last 2 days. check out your NJWD's volume 2 and my responses on that other forum, as Theo made some typo mistakes should be 3./NJG 11 for November and December 44's claims. I believe that September he was in 1./NJGr 10 but trying to see if he had made the moeve yet to I./NJG 11 during that month


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 20, 2009)

Will do Erich.

I'd have a go at her myself, but I've got two Bf 110's to do, two Me 410's, a Bf 109 K-4 and a Fw 190 A-8/R2 to build.


----------

